# Pics of some of my homemade jointed spoons



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Some people have shown interest in my jointed spoons so I made a few more. The 3rd one down and bottom one in the middle are rattle spoons. The one in my hand is one I've made several of lately. It's probably my favorite so far. I like the wider tail and the way it flutters in my test tank really looks like it will attract some fishes fer sure.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=31003&ppuser=1901

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=31004&ppuser=1901


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Those look like would have great action....They are going to catch some fish for sure.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Your work just keeps getting better and better. I've never used a jointed spoon, but I bet it would be a great addition to your arsenal. I find that vertical jigging is really a game of subtle changes and a jointed bait would have to add to that spectrum of action to trigger fish under certain conditions. It would seem that the jointing might actually better emulate the tail action of a wounded bait fish.

Be sure to post results if you get a chance after you try these out on the waters.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I thought the same thing. Just that little tail piece doing something independent of the rest of the spoon might be a nice little extra flash or movement that may trigger strikes. At least that's my theory. And then if that doesn't work, I made some rattle spoons that are jointed too. So if my thinking is correct, the only walleye/saugeye that these spoons won't catch are the blind and deaf ones.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Now we just need this weather turn really coooooooold for a couple of weeks and we can put em' to the test !


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

krustydawg- great color combos there, hope they slam them for you . pete


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

the two on the right look awsome!!! nice job!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics Krusty. You're gonna have to show me how to do that sometime. By request, the next spoons I make I was going to take pics of the whole process and it would be a lot easier to post them in the forum.


----------

